

How Engineers Should Interact - makecheck
http://kevdev.wordpress.com/2009/11/13/how-engineers-should-interact/

======
omouse
Software engineers != engineers. Please stop abusing the word.

~~~
makecheck
Aside from examples, my post was hardly specific to software. It would apply
to any group of engineers. It might even apply to other industries.

